# Is this outragous?



## nealjpage (Sep 4, 2007)

I've heard they're decent cameras, but this is nearly the price of a Rollei..

http://medford.craigslist.org/pho/413072597.html

I mean, it _does_ come with three rolls of color print film.  That alone makes up for half the price!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 4, 2007)

Give the guy a call and steal it!


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 4, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Give the guy a call and steal it!



Wait.  Maybe because it's TuesMonday I'm having trouble following you. :mrgreen:  Are you saying it really IS a good deal?


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oops... This is what happens when you check TPF just before leaving for work. For some reason I thought it was a Super Ikonta camera! Then I posted and left for work. :blushing::blushing:

The Ikoflex can be had for under $100 for sure. Super Ikonta can't.

I'd call the guy anyway and offer him $50 without the two rolls of film, take it or leave it.


----------

